# Tenda W541U - Ubuntu - Driver issues



## Biggles2010 (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi, 
I recently purchased a Tenda W541U USB Wifi, got it home and tried to install the driver from the CD.

Being on Ubuntu I quickly realised that it won't work that way.

Tenda offer little support at all for Linux.
I sent an email asking for assistance two days ago and I haven't gotten a reply.


How would I install the driver? :4-dontkno


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Follow this tutorial from the Ubuntu site:

http://ww.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1285828

It appears that that user also got little support from Tenda
as well.


----------



## Biggles2010 (Aug 13, 2010)

Ah thank you very much, seems like a complex process. Looks like I won't be buying from Tenda again, I refuse to trade in my Ubuntu for Windows.

Thanks hal8000, I'll check the Ubuntu forums in future.


----------

